# Woman Bicyclist Killed in Seattle



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

Heres a link and the article on Susanne Scarini who died following a collision with a van in West Seattle. Susanne was pretty active in the biking community. I wish I had a few more details on the collision.



http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2003280670_cyclist29m.html

Accident victim was recent cycling convert
By Sara Jean Green

Seattle Times staff reporter

Susanne Scaringi, 27, worked at Outdoor Research in downtown Seattle. 
Though she loved running and mountain climbing, Susanne Neil Scaringi didn't do much cycling before participating in the Cascade Bicycle Club's bike to work challenge in May.

Since then, she biked almost daily to her job in downtown Seattle, first from Mercer Island and then from the West Seattle house she and her husband bought this summer.

Early Wednesday, Scaringi, 27, suffered a critical head injury when a driver heading toward her made a left-hand turn in front of her, causing her to slam broadside into the man's van, according to Seattle police. Though she was wearing a helmet, the impact of the crash proved fatal. Scaringi died Wednesday evening at Seattle's Harborview Medical Center, hospital spokeswoman Susan Gregg-Hanson said.

The collision occurred during Scaringi's morning commute to her job at Outdoor Research, an outdoor-clothing and -gear store on First Avenue, said Matt McClung, a close friend and fellow cycling enthusiast. She was about a mile from her home when she crashed into the van at 35th Avenue Southwest and Southwest Graham Street, he said.

Her reasons for commuting by bicycle were partially environmental, partially economic, said her husband, Tony Scaringi.
Memorials

A candlelight vigil will be held tonight at the intersection of 35th Avenue Southwest and Southwest Graham Street and is scheduled to begin about 7:30 p.m. Cyclists will meet at 5 p.m. at Westlake Center for the monthly Critical Mass ride before heading to West Seattle.

A memorial service to honor Susanne Scaringi is planned for Saturday; details are being finalized.
"She was cycling off and on, but not like she was after May," he said. "It was something we were doing together, and she was getting me into it."

Seattle police spokesman Sean Whitcomb said the accident is under investigation. He could not say whether the driver, a man in his 50s, is likely to face charges.

McClung, a sometime participant in Critical Mass, a monthly bicycling event aimed at raising awareness of cyclists' rights, is planning a candlelight vigil at the crash site tonight to honor Scaringi. The vigil will take place after the Critical Mass ride through downtown Seattle, which occurs the last Friday of every month.

"She was such a cool woman. She definitely had a lot of spunk," said McClung, noting that Scaringi competed in this summer's Danskin women's triathlon and this month completed the annual Trek Tri-Island, a three-day, 135-mile cycling tour of the Olympic Peninsula and San Juan Islands.

Scaringi's Christian faith was important to her, but it wasn't something she often talked about, Tony Scaringi said. "But she lived it, which is why she gave and gave [to friends and family]. It was her action of living out her faith," he said.

That generosity of spirit prompted Scaringi to become an organ donor — and doctors determined she is a good candidate for donation, her husband said.

"We hope and pray [her death] is going to save other lives," he said.

Sara Jean Green: 206-515-5654 or [email protected]

Copyright © 2006 The Seattle Times Company


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*My condolences to her family and I'll try to be at Westlake.*

It's dangerous out there. Every day it's another roll of the dice for all of us who choose to commute. I rode in this a.m. from MI enjoying the last few days of sun. It's very sobering to say the least when somone is killed or seriously injured. 

"Let's be careful out there!" 

I'll say a prayer for her family.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Horrible Incident*

I've lived in West Seattle for 23+ years, and 35th is the only street that I never ride my road bike on becasue there is no space for both bikes and cars. Portions of Fauntleroy Ave SW are the same way.


----------

